# Deer coat



## ucfireman (Jan 31, 2017)

May be the wrong place but didn't see any other place it would fit. Years ago a guy in the club I was in said he wanted to have a deer skin coat made, with the hair on. It has always stayed with me. In the deer section there is a guy looking for info on tanning hides. There is a place in FL. that had decent prices, so, Does anyone know anyone/anyplace that makes coats out of your skins? I would like something like a  3/4 length western style. Of course I would need to get the skins done too. Just thinking.


----------



## RickD (Feb 1, 2017)

Deer hair is hollow and in time will break off...I've made back quivers from it and in a very short time the hair started breaking off...I suppose the same would happen with a hair on shirt...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2017)

What RickD said. Braintan deerskin, with the hair off, makes an excellent jacket. Hair on, I kind of doubt would work well unless you were really careful with it and didn't wear it much. Then again, the Inuit make coats from hair-on caribou skins, so who knows?


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 1, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> What RickD said. Braintan deerskin, with the hair off, makes an excellent jacket. Hair on, I kind of doubt would work well unless you were really careful with it and didn't wear it much. Then again, the Inuit make coats from hair-on caribou skins, so who knows?



I was going to say, My mother was from Norway and I used to have some mossasin type shoes made by Laps (Norway's "inuits") that was made from Reindeer and they still had the hair on. The hair stayed on for years and years. There has to be some kind of trick to doing it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2017)

Winter coat hair on a whitetail is hollow, but the summer coat hair is solid, so it is less brittle. Summer hides would work better in this case.


----------



## DrK (Feb 1, 2017)

Haven't tried them but I've kept their info just in case I do.  Google Uber Glove Company or Century Leather Products.  Site it very interesting.  They make coats, bags, rifle cases from your deer hide.  Tells you how many hides you need for the products.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 1, 2017)

DrK said:


> Haven't tried them but I've kept their info just in case I do.  Google Uber Glove Company or Century Leather Products.  Site it very interesting.  They make coats, bags, rifle cases from your deer hide.  Tells you how many hides you need for the products.



Saw their site from the post in the deer hunting section. Looked at their stuff, it doesn't show they do a hair on coat. I might try contacting them though.
I didn't know about the winter vs summer hair thing or that it might break off. Good info though. 
Asking about the hair being brittle, would it break off on a hide tanned with the hair on? Like a rug?


----------



## chehawknapper (Feb 1, 2017)

Winter  coat is hollow and can/will break off. However, it will only break off through abrasion. Under normal wear it should last a fairly long time. Don't scratch your back on the post while wearing it! Even a southern hide is a lot warmer than you might think. You won't keep it on long inside a heated house. Tanning with modern chemicals or brain tanning will not make any difference in hair breakage. If brain tanned, it MUST be properly smoked.


----------

